# 2011 Bowkills



## pasinthrough

It's that time again!

Post up your pics and any info you want about the hunt.  

*NO* comments please so this can be a easy thread to check out everyone's critters.

I'll PM a Mod and see if I can get this turned into a sticky.


----------



## pasinthrough

I'll add my friend Mr. Willie to the mix.  I know he hunts hard and in an area where he competes with dog hunters.  He is picky about what he shoots and deserves this nice 10 point!


----------



## T.P.

13 yard shot. Ran 40 yards after shot.

8/30/11
Schafer Silvertip @52lbs
Easton 2117 w/ 175grain Woodsman Head


----------



## pasinthrough

I just got this photo in from my friend Tom.  His son Jake shot this hog in Texas last evening and he got it all on tape!  Jake's first kill with his new (to him) Equalizer with a Ramcat leading the way.  You can tell by the angle this kid knows how to put the shot where it needs to go!


----------



## cayden

stuck a doe at 8:30,saw a 6pt and 6 does


----------



## tween_the_banks

Opening morning


----------



## Shook

My dad got this one a little before 7 this afternoon.


----------



## Illinoisbound

6:51 pm 9-10-2011
Henry County Doe
24 yd heart shot
she ran about 40 yds
Alpine Yukon 70lbs 30"
Victory V-Force 300's
Slick Trick Magnum 100
Treewalker Climber


----------



## Payton Everett

My friend Stephen shot this doe opening morning with his DXT and a 4 blade muzzy


----------



## 2wheelfoster

*9/10/11 Afternoon Bucks*

Shot the 9 pointer at 4:58 PM and the 12 pointer at 5:03. I had seen them that morning so I brough the climber in and sat up in some white oaks. Clayton County Water Authority Bucks.
Alpine Silverado Match Grade
62 lbs @ 29.5"
Carbon Express Terminator Lite Hunter
Slick Trick Magnum 100


----------



## MUSICMAN257

First Bow kill
43 yrds
Spitfire Maxx
Pse  XForce GX


----------



## 4x4

Shot at 7:30am Saturday morning 9-10-11
10 yd shot over the mother-of-all white oaks
Walked 15 yds, laid down for a dirt nap.
08 Diamond "The Rock" 27" @ 65#
Trophy Ridge Hailfire arrows & Trophy Ridge broadheads


----------



## mitch9240

Shot this doe 7:45 am saturday morning 20 yards


----------



## GAGE

*Opening morning, and Sunday afternoon*


----------



## T.P.

9-10-11
Schafer Silvertip @52lbs
Woodsman head
10 yard shot


----------



## T.P.

9-11-11
Schafer Silvertip @52lbs
Woodsman head
20 yard shot


----------



## rmucken1

Got him opening day.


----------



## RLTW27

3rd day of the season!  
25 Yards
PSE Stinger
Carbon Express STL Hunter 300s
Muzzy 100grain 3 blade
America happened today.


----------



## cjc

RLTW27 said:


> 3rd day of the season!
> 25 Yards
> PSE Stinger
> Carbon Express STL Hunter 300s
> Muzzy 100grain 3 blade
> America happened today.



nice deer, what pack are you using?


----------



## wildbill05

shot a big doe opening day and i just got this dude this afternoon after he gave me the slip sunday


----------



## sad_daddy1986

matthews outback
slick tricks 100 grain
carbon maxx
20 yards


----------



## gwyatt202

My first deer and first bowkill!
I bought my Hoyt CRX 32 about 2 weeks ago and I've been practicing each day. It all paid off yesterday evening, on my 2nd hunt of the season. I was not prepared for the amount of work killing a deer brings, so this was the best picture I could manage. I'm proud to be posting in this thread already, keep em coming!


----------



## rmucken1

gwyatt202 said:


> My first deer and first bowkill!
> I bought my Hoyt CRX 32 about 2 weeks ago and I've been practicing each day. It all paid off yesterday evening, on my 2nd hunt of the season. I was not prepared for the amount of work killing a deer brings, so this was the best picture I could manage. I'm proud to be posting in this thread already, keep em coming!



Congrats and welcome to the great world of bow hunting.


----------



## RLTW27

4th day of the season and 2nd deer killed!  1st BUCK!  Check out the story behind this in the Bowhunting forum under "Unbelievable Shot!" for details - AMAZING!


----------



## doublelungdriller

I shot a 100lb doe this afternoon. good double lung pass though shot. the rage took her out fast. forgot to take a picture this year. good luck to all.


----------



## chewy32

This old Nannie has busted us all for the last time. I gave her a tatse of her own medicine and busted her at 50 yds this morning at 9.


----------



## Sterling

First bow buck and deer of 2011-12 season!


----------



## doublelungdriller

*chelsey's doe*

Took my daughter out this morning with her crossbow and she shot the doe at 20 yards.


----------



## jtomczak

*On the board...*

Second weekend out, almost got one Friday night (spooked as I was about to take the shot).

Saturday 7PM.  3 crossed the field @ 70 yards and then turned around and came back (oops).

30 yard shot on the largest of the three. Dropped her.

Great weather too!  God is good.


----------



## Illinoisbound

My son Hunter put the smack down on this big nanny doe on B.F. Grant WMA 9-17-2011.

Alpine Elcipse
53 LBS
27" draw
Beman ICS Hunter 400's
Slick Trick Magnum 100gr


----------



## mattech

Public land doe,killed on 9-17 had a very long drag, you can tell by how sweaty my hair is. lol


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

*Doe 9/13/11 and Doe 9/16/11*

Obsession SS bow and 2 Blade Rage


----------



## Khewitt

*2 does by 8am  9-12-11*

first day in the woods and i was on the ground at 8am. had 9 deer come in on me and nailed these 2.

Fred Bear Element
Beamen Ics camo hunter
Realtree 100gr 3 blade broadhead

one ran 20yds and the other went 40yds.


----------



## swampbuck65




----------



## XtremeBowhunter91

9-18
Mathews Z7 Xtreme
Gold Tip Velocity Hunter
Rage 2 Blade


----------



## SELFBOW

9-16-11 A day not soon forgotten. N Ga on video.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

*1st bow double*

9-19-11, public land, 2 does
Martin Orion Magnum, Rage 2-blade


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher

*09-17-2011 Doe*


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

*Missouri Buck*


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder

*9/17 bow kill*

'09 Hoyt Powerhawk
28"@67 lbs.
Easton LightSpeed 400 and Rage 100 gr. 2 blade

25 yards
North Fulton County

Feels good to break the ice early.


----------



## jblakehunter

Clayton County Buck

8 pt

Diamond Marquis Bow
4-blade 100-gr Muzzys


----------



## mcarge

Wyoming 8 PT


----------



## BCarmichael

First bow kill 9-23-11 7pm
2012 Hoyt Rampage
Maxima Blue Streaks w/ Rage two blades


----------



## NoOne

*Spike in velvet*

Lake Russell WMA spike this morning at 10:40am


----------



## hound dog

*Two does with my Obsession bow*

I hunt deer I don't watch deer I'm a deer hunter.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

First kill of the year.Killed this spalding county doe while it was eating small acorns on a edge of a pinethicket and hardwoods.I love those edges.Old pse triton bow only about 260fs.Easton infused carbon arrows tipped with 100 gr g5 montecs.20 yd quatering away [smoked shot]shot she made it about 45 yds and piled up.Big thanks to my hunting buddies scott misty n chris.


----------



## stringmusic

Clayton County 8

Switchback XT with Ramcats

26 yards.


----------



## DawgMedic

My 15 year olds First bow Kill... opening day at 515p.m.  great shot... right in the heart from 20 - 25 yards


----------



## DawgMedic

My 16 year olds First bow Kill this past Saturday morning... 5 yard shot....(can you tell they are hooked on bowhunting now!)


----------



## AJBONECRUSHER

*First Deer with a Bow*

This is off our lease in GA.  One of our members shot this Piebald doe on Sunday morning.  She was the lead doe and weighed 110 lbs.  We have a pic of a piebald fawn about three years ago and we all thought it was cool to have one so we never harvested her.  This year a biologist told us to definitely take her out of the herd because it "could" possible pass on inferior genetics so one of our boys stepped up to the plate.  He hit her hard and knocked her down.  She got up and he put another one through her and she still made a final dash.  They were both pass throughs and GREAT shots.  Found her about 40 yards away.  Just a cool deer to harvest for your FIRST deer ever with a bow after years of bowhunting.


----------



## Cpanic222

*My first with a bow*

I got my first bow kill a doe Saturday night.  It was 6:49 that evening when I had 2 does coming in right in front of me.  The one that gave me the best shot I took.  It was a 25 yard shot.  She turned a little bit as I shot but the 2 blade Rage did it's job.  40 yards later she was pilled up.  Finally a member of the bloody arrow club.


----------



## Switchbackxt08

switchbackxt, grim reaper whitetail specials, 30 yard shot then maybe a 30 yard tracking job which was absolutely a cake walk! first one of the season many more to come!!


----------



## dsanders

http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee452/dsleazy/50f0d651.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee452/dsleazy/f113ddb1.jpg


----------



## dsanders

Rage in the cage


----------



## georgiaboy027

Opening morning first ever double and did it with my bow


----------



## cape buffalo

New Mexico  public land 6x6 ELK bow kill 9-22-11


----------



## mightykasey14

buckbacks said:


> 9-16-11 A day not soon forgotten. N Ga on video.



Can you post the video?  Where abouts in n ga?   I am seeing alot myself


----------



## mcarge

Bryan county sow


----------



## archerholic

Twiggs county, (Macon), whats crazy is that I have never seen a live bear in Georgia. That evening a dang bear walked to within 7 yards of my stand. Thought I was seeing things! But managed to break in the BowTech Invasion and took this doe at just over 30 yards.


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER

*Finally!!*

I couldn't wait to add to the list. Saturday evenining 9/24/11.  Upson County.  Hoyt Vectrix + Ramcat + Buck at 26 yards= 60 yards and crash!!


----------



## widowmaker1

hancock 9 point-205 pounds-came in with a bachelor group of 7 bucks -9/24/11


----------



## Camokid

*Wow....*



2wheelfoster said:


> Shot the 9 pointer at 4:58 PM and the 12 pointer at 5:03. I had seen them that morning so I brough the climber in and sat up in some white oaks. Clayton County Water Authority Bucks.
> Alpine Silverado Match Grade
> 62 lbs @ 29.5"
> Carbon Express Terminator Lite Hunter
> Slick Trick Magnum 100




WOW.....didn't even make it to black powder and already bucked out for the season.


----------



## 242outdoors

first kill with a bow. muzzy mx3 pse stinger. went 85 yards double lung shot.


----------



## jrnymn9

15 yards
100gr RamCat
entered behind shoulder
broke rib
transected lungs
lodged in the opposite leg in the elbow join
snapped the bone
took pliers to remove the broadhead from the bone


----------



## pasinthrough

We had a busy morning.  Obsession bows throwing Innerloc 3 blade expandable and 2 blade rage did the damage.


----------



## Illinoisbound

Clayton County doe
Alpine Yukon
Victory V-Force 300
Slick Trick Magnum 100
10-2-2011


----------



## NBN

Blanton Creek WMA
Switchback
Goldtips
Shuttle T-lock


----------



## Hilsman

Jones Co. doe 28 yard shot ran about 40 yards. Mission X5 with a 2 blade Rage.


----------



## mcarge

Chatham County 9 Point


----------



## lesscott02

1st bow kill - button buck - 10/2/11 9:24AM


----------



## tween_the_banks

October 2, 7:20 pm


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Oct 2 8:00 A.M.
Horton yukon xl 
Rage 2 blade, 125 grain crossbow head 
25 yard shot, ran 35 yards


----------



## kbuck1

*Pike county bow kill*

KIlled this buck in pike county this afternoon with about 10 minutes of shooting light left. Feeding on red oaks


----------



## Porterhouse

1st. bow kill. Diamond, the Rock bow. 3 blade rage did the job


----------



## MUSICMAN257

Pubilc Land Doe
Pse Xforce GX
Spiltfire Maxx


----------



## ranger07

Razor trick through both shoulders at 30 yards. She ran 60 yards and crashed.

Pic 1- exit
Pic 2- entrance


----------



## 24point

Finally got one, about a 8 yard shot with 125 grain G5 montec. Ran about 30 yards and this is how she landed. butt up in the air lol


----------



## brianmorales189

*Buddies big 13point*

My goodfriend shot this big 13point in hancock county last saturday, deer scored 138".


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt

wildbill05 said:


> shot a big doe opening day and i just got this dude this afternoon after he gave me the slip sunday



Nice buck Mr. Brazell 

Hope all is well!
Dwayne


----------



## dirtnap10

PSE Stinger
Wal-Mart broadheads
memories


----------



## mcarge

Chatham county Doe
Slick trick Magnum 100 grain
30 yard recovery


----------



## chenryiv

Dekalb County 9pt. Buck - 10/4/11
Mathews Monster w/Rage 2 blade -  CE Maxima Hunter


----------



## Hoyt

Doe and 8pt I killed with 64" 48lb Quinn Stallion, Simmons Interceptor broadeads and MFX Classic shafts.

Shawnee National Forest, Il.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Newton Co..... Rage 2 blade...44 yd shot


----------



## woods-n-water

*Big Slick*

16 yrd shot 40 yrd recovery. #2 for the year


----------



## oldenred

*10/07/11*

45 yard shot with Excalibur Equinox, 100G Slick Trick Grizz Trick 2's around 7 P.M. piled up less than 40 yards from where he was shot. 8 point WMA deer


----------



## TylerR11

*My first bow kill*


----------



## MathewsArcher

*first deer of the year. Killed in jaskson county.*

She was at 28.5 yards I was shooting a trophy taker shuttle T broad head. I was shooting a old mathews Icon that is shooting 260 fps. It completely blew through her shoulder with no problem. She had her front leg up so when I shot her I hit here in the heart I just had to shoot through the shoulder first.


----------



## headhunter270

hancock county 9 point
ar34 bow
15 yard shot deer droped  in sight


----------



## willholl79

This is my first bow kill this year, I just got back into bowhunting after 15 years.  Man, this is fun!

15yd shot
4 blade muzzy
Ran 35 yds


----------



## Razorhead

*He aint big but he shore is tender......*

Martin Silencer
Grim Reaper 2" 100g


----------



## Illinoisbound

*3rd deer of 2011 season*

Alpine Yukon
Victory V-Force 300
Slicktrick magnum 100
Monster Henry County Doe


----------



## work2play

9/16/2011

M7 - 58lbs
425gr VAP
Slick Trick mag


----------



## brriner

Monday, October 3 at 7:10 p.m.   She came in to 13 yards and I managed the harvest.  What a rush.


----------



## bassfishga

*First Bow Doe Sept 18, 2011*

First Bow Doe in second season at 12 yards.
Sept 18, 2011 6:30 pm
Redhead XP-35 bow (made by Hoyt)
Wac'em Triton 100 grain Broadhead
Blackhawk Vapor 4000 Carbon Arrow
She ran about 30 yards, came in next to a 4 point buck. I let him grow and took her down.


----------



## southgabowhunter

1st of the year. Came in with a group of 4. She caught me at about half draw, but went ahead and finished it. About a 15 yard shot complete pass through. Entered top of the shoulder and went through both lungs and exited low shoulder cutting the heart in half.   Bowtech SWAT. Carbon Express Mach 5's. Rage 2 blades.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

- My brother bradley's deer 
Bowtech Tribute
Rage 2 blade
9:00 am, and 9:15 am


----------



## Tadder

My sons 1st deer w/bow 12yrs old Sam,Darton ranger3 goldtip3555 KE40 rage. 10/03/2011 215lbs. 8pt.


----------



## DSGB

First of the year for me. Killed in Russell Co, AL opening morning (10/15/11).
20 yard shot with PSE Stinger and 100 gr. Slick Trick. She ran about 60 yards.


----------



## Big Foot

Fulton Co.  Rage 2 blade


----------



## ShadowHunter

7 Point killed Oct 14 at 8:35am
Chalton County
Bear Charge
Rage Broadheads
30 Yards


----------



## LUV2HUNT1980

*1st bow buck*

20 yd shot
9:00am 10-16-11
victory vap arrow w/ 100 gr shuttle t lock
Z7 Xtreme tactical


----------



## Broadhead12

10/16/11, second day of the Bama season
30yd shot, 30yd recovery
Hoyt Trykon 68#
Muzzy MX3 100gr


----------



## biggieb

*First bow kill*

10-15-11 8:10 am
Z7 Extreme
Rage 3 blade
21 yards
First bow kill, first buck


----------



## dirtnap10

Harris County 8 point


----------



## Arrowhead_4

Killed this one opening day in Alabama with my X-Force SS and my G5 T3 broadhead.


----------



## cole9174

*First Bow Buck*

Shot this after missing a 6 pointer, the drenaline & muzzy 4 blade did the trick......


----------



## throwdown

Shot this 8 pt the day before gun seaon in Cherokee County.

Hoyt CRX
Easton ACC 340's 
RamCat 100 grain
52 yrd shot, 30 yrd recovery


----------



## Skoal Brother

October 7th 41 yards Excalibur Exomax, NAP mechanicals. He's small, but he is my first bow buck.

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/theskoalbrother/photo.jpg


----------



## Lane_H

Took this doe this evening. Have seen her about 5 times. Every time she would stay back looking up in the trees about 60 yards while her 2 fawns would feed around.
Killed in Wilkinson County
Mathews Z7 Xtreme
Victory Arrows
Redhead Gator XP Broadheads


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Coweta Co., 3 Blade Rage, roughly 20 yard shot, 40-45 yard recovery.  130 lb. doe.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Coweta Co., 2 Blade Rage, 20 yard shot, 70-80 yard recovery, super blood trail.


----------



## fldawg

*First Bow Kill*

First Bow Kill

PSE Omen
Muzzy 4blade
30 yards (Clean pass through)
Found her abt 50 yards on the trail ready to be picked up.


----------



## nickf11

Oct. 2nd. Cobb.


----------



## Hoyt1971

*Ft. Gordon Archery 8pt 10/26/2011*




		HTML:


----------



## dwhee87

Wednesday evening 10-26, neighborhood/urban cross bow hunting. Jaguar 175lb recurve crossbow, carbon express 20-inch bolts, 2-blade rage. He dropped in his tracks.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

Im a touch late in on this.
Doe #1 first archery deer. zipper longbow and woodsman elite broadhead. Birchwood TN 





Doe #2 Same zipper longbow and arrow set up. AEDC WMA Franklin County TN


----------



## BigBuckCountry

*#1 for the season*

Monroe County Slick Head
Hoyt Maxxis 31
Rage 2-blade.


----------



## 4x4

# 2 for me, Clarke County city deer. 20 yd shot ran 50 and piled up. Broke my Trophy Ridge Hailfire arrow...


----------



## Big Foot

Fulton 2 blade rage 8pt.


----------



## Razorhead

*#2 down*

Little 5 pointer
Martin Silencer
Easton Axis FMJ
Grim Reaper 2"
Walked about 15 yards and gave it up.....


----------



## GASeminole

*Doe Down*

Just in time. Now I can focus on Ole Mossy Horns


----------



## Stephholl80

*First Bow kill ever*

Was extremely lucky and had my first bow kill Oct 29th and my second bow kill on the 30th


----------



## 4x4

I let this buck walk Saturday evening and Sunday morning(11-5 and 11-6) but he walked by my buddy David, and he aint never shot a buck with his bow...I was proud of him.
02 Fred Bear The Code
Carbon Xpress arrows
Rage 3-blade










Within 10 minuets this spike walked by me and I couldnt resist. We pulled a double kill within 100 yards and 10 minuets apart. Both Clarke county kills.
Diamond The Rock
Trophy Ridge HailFire arrows
Muzzy 4 blade


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

clayton water 8 point
killed 1030am 11-5 20 mph wind in small sweetgum tree
oldpse triton
easton axis infused carbon arrow tipped with 
g5 montec
hit a little high in spinebecause at full draw for close to 5 mins.no tracking job.Had to work 
for him had 2 nannys staring me down.great hunt love bowhunting


----------



## blood trail

I shot this 8 pt buck in cobb on 11/11/11 pm. He was chasing does, and there were deer running every where chasing like on tv shows. Its my first bow buck and biggest buck ive ever even c n while hunting. Happy happy happy!!!!!


----------



## White Stag

11-12-11
Fulton
Pse Stingray
Easton Full Metal Jacket, Blazer Vanes, Hellrazor Broad heads.
10:30 am 23 yds


----------



## hound dog

Here piggy piggy 11-3-11


----------



## badcompany

*Clayton Co. Water Auth*

8pt killed Nov. 13
Hoyt Vector 32


----------



## meathunter89

*better late than never*

9 point. Nov. 5 7:30A.M. 
100 grain Muzzy 3 blade
15 yds
came into special golden estrous scent wick looking for love


----------



## mathewshunter

*Hall Co bow kill*

First buck with a bow. Z7 did its job well!


----------



## drenalin08

*2nd pope and young*

11-02-11 in Illinois first morning of my hunt.Shot him at 37 yds. had to "mac" him to get him to stop .I scored him at 143" gross 230 lbs. on the hoof.I was using a Mathews Drenalin and easton doa flatline arrows tipped with carbon express 1 1/2 expandables.


----------



## lungbuster123

*#1 for the season*

Shot on 11/14/11 4:00 PM at 7 yard's


----------



## philtuts

*Indiana*

11/12/11
7 pt
Carmel, Indiana
Diamond The Rock
NAP Thunderhead 100 grain
15 yards
Ran 45 yards and piled up!


----------



## Taporsnap77

heres my 13 pt


----------



## Assassin Shooter

*Gwinnett County 7 pt.*

11-17-11 @ 4:45pm
First ever buck for me 
Shot at 12 yds. from treestand
Bowtech Assassin
Rage 2 blade 40 ke
about a 60 yd track


----------



## lincobowhunter

2011 public land buck


----------



## Katera73

5pt first deer me and 9 year old daughter got together. He ant a monster but to shot any deer on the ground at 20 yards with no blind except brush and with my favorite hunting partner he is a trophy to me.


----------



## lungbuster123

#2 for the season is down...shes small, but will eat good.


----------



## cmnewm

*First Bow Kill*

Golden Eagle Evolution
Muzzy 100 grain
10 yards
In behind left ribs and out through right shoulder.
Trailed 100 yards


----------



## hound dog

My Big Old Doe.11-19-2011


----------



## pasinthrough

*Piggy time*

It wouldn't be so bad if all hogs had wheels...  Them that don't is hard to drag out the swamp!


----------



## G5guy23

*here ya go!!*

my oklahoma buck from back in october!!


----------



## DeezNuts

Buena vida hunt!


----------



## Eric Ray

His name is Blade (183 lb. 14 pt. non-typical). First buck with a bow. One image of him walking and one of him not.


----------



## rutman

8 point shot on 11-11-11
Diamond Black Ice
Rage 2 Blade


----------



## Katera73

Buford dam archery only hunt


----------



## crueldeer

Finally got my first of the year yesterday!!!!


----------



## revdmg

*My Hadley Creek 12ptr..163 4/8*

I shot this monster on October 26th at Hadley Creek outfitters in Pike County, IL. He green scored 163 4/8. I used a Bowtech Destroyer 350 witha Carbon Express Maxima tipped with a Trophy Ridge Hammerhead 100 grain. My best buck to date and my 3rd P&Y.


----------



## bamaboy

*My first bow kill and it's a 6pt buck*

Killed in Mcdonugh,Ga on October 6,2011.Buck Master 2000 bow set at a 29" draw length,64lb pull,42" axle to axle. Killed it using a Victory V-3 400 spine  with a Rage 2 blade,ran 70 yards and expired.Shot this deer at 20 feet thanks to Bow Hunters Fatal Obsession.Sold this bow to upgrade to an Alpine Silverado Ventura. 2012 should be good and Plentiful.This was my first bow kill and my first year bowhunting.


----------



## wallslee

I shot this 10pt on October 26th. Incredibly I shot him three weeks earlier on the 5th hitting low. I knew he looked similar to the one I shot earlier but Imagine my surprise when I turned him over to field dress and saw the wound giving proof it was the same one. This is the first time in thirty years of hunting that I've harvested a deer I myself previously shot and lost. He weighed a little over 200 on the hoof. His neck was 23" just below the ears. Main beams were over 22". A Muzzy 100 did the job with a Matthews Switchback XT.


----------



## RMelton

*A little late, but better late than never*

Shot all of these earlier this year but never posted them. They were all shot in Cobb. The deer was my first with a bow. The yote was my first. The rabbit was shot in my front yard.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

*8 point and a doe that forgot to duck....BOWTECH 350 MUZZY 3 BLADE.*


----------



## MR.WILLIE

parker wildfire xp 
wasp jackhammer
beeman ics bowhunter 340
second deer with a bow
0 yard tracking job
she ducked and turned right as I was releasing the arrow.


----------

